# Fertilizers and co2



## Nobody1 (Dec 9, 2014)

I am having a little bit of trouble figuring this out. I have searched here and google. If I missed something I apologize.

I have a 75 gal planted tank with;
api xl canister filter rated for (140 gal?) and a power head. I clean the filter at least once a month. I just added a marineland HOT filter. Temp is 76 F. Pressurized co2 at 3 bps. 2 t5ho bulbs and led light on a 8 hr timer. HO bulbs will be replaced shortly.

I am trying the EI method used on this forum. I am also starting to add Jobes 13-4-5 sticks in the gravel. The other stuff I used is used up.

Parameters 

Date PH GH KH IRON NITRATE

2/24/15	6.8	12	3	0.5 0
2/25/15	7 4 0
2/26/15	7	10 0
3/03/15	6.6	10	4	0.5 0
3/08/15	6.4	12	3	0.25 0
3/19/15	7	8	4	0.01 0
3/21/15	6.8	8	4	0.5	
3/24/15	6.8	8	4	0.1 0

I have tried to organize the above but it didn't work so well. I can upload the complete Excel file if needed.

I am going by fert calculators that I have found here and on the web. One will say this and another one will say something a little different. I know these are only guidelines.

The CSM+B is a liquid that I picked up at a hydroponics store. As soon as that is gone I will go to the stuff Pat sells.

My questions:

1) Am I putting too much KNO3 in? Is this interfering with something else? It seems like a lot considering the guidelines.

2) Am I putting too much of something in or not enough of something in? How can you tell? I have gone to the nutrient deficiencies pages and each is a little different.

I think that I need Calcium from what I have read but do I go with GH booster or CLCA2? 

I have added some Pics-I hope I did it right. Sorry about the quality. Some of the plants don't look right and I don't know why. Spots, cupped leaves etc. I can provide more pics.

If I forgot something let me know.

Thank you for the help.


----------



## Nobody1 (Dec 9, 2014)

I just tried to upload the Ecel file and it won't load. Invalid file. If needed I can do this with some help.

Thanks


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Definitely work on the lay out of the data above. I'll be able to help but at the moment the numbers are confusing.
Use dashes -- to even things out and stick to the same decimal point.

Feb 24
Ph - 6.8
GH - 12.0
KH - 3.0
Iron - 0.5
Nitrate - 0.0

Feb 25
PH - 
GH - 
KH - 
Iron - 
Nitrate - 

etc


----------



## Nobody1 (Dec 9, 2014)

Hi Reckon

I tried a text file this time.

Let me know. It should be a little clearer.


----------



## Chiumanfu (Oct 30, 2014)

Are you sure you are testing NitrAte correctly? Shaking solution 2 like a mad man? You seem to be dosing KNO3 correctly but it is not rising to the NitrAte EI target of 20-30ppm.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Your data is a bit confusing, as others have said, and your dosing method doesn't look like EI since you are adding nitrates 6 days a week and phosphates only 3 days a week.

Have you read the sticky by Nicklfire at the top of this subforum. This is what is listed for a tank your size.

60-80 Gallons (227-303 litres) 
40ml solution or 3/4 tsp KNO3 3x a week 
25ml solution or 3/16 tsp KH2PO4 3x a week 
11ml solution or 1/4 tsp K2SO4 3x a week 
15ml or 1/4 tsp traces 3x a week 

You state you use an LED light but you don't state type or wattage.

Based on your pics and your dosing, are you getting GSA (Green Spot algae)? I would think you are dosing insufficient phosphates. I wouldn't even bother with the iron at this point until you get the rest sorted out.

Also as others have said, I don't think your nitrate readings are correct. I can't imagine they would be zero when you are dosing 6 teaspoons are week of KNO3. That's more than I am dosing in my 125 gallon. You should be getting some nitrate readings, especially since you are phosphate limiting your tank.


----------



## Nobody1 (Dec 9, 2014)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Your data is a bit confusing, as others have said, and your dosing method doesn't look like EI since you are adding nitrates 6 days a week and phosphates only 3 days a week.
> 
> Have you read the sticky by Nicklfire at the top of this subforum. This is what is listed for a tank your size.
> 
> ...


You have given me lots of answers with your questions.

The light is a fluval plant led. No wpg or par specs. All it says on the web site is 46 watts.

I am used to getting instant test results at work. This time when I tested I let the test "develop". Here is the new parameters; PH-7.2, GH-9, KH-4, IRON-1.0, NITRATES--20.

I am now going to start over and go by the ei method in your post and I am adding 1/4 tsp k2so4 3x a for 1 week to bring that up..

I am getting a little bit GSA but not much. A little BBA though. As far as I can tell there is lots of water circulation.

Thank you for all the help.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Nobody1 said:


> The light is a fluval plant led. No wpg or par specs. All it says on the web site is 46 watts.


I guess it's this one? Aqualife & Plant Full Spectrum Performance LED Strip Light | A3982 | Lighting | Fluval

Looks like it will perform ok but the spread might be a bit narrow for a 75 gallon. Certainly looks ok based on the pics but they can be a bit deceptive.

I think things will improve now that you will start following the EI specs. The 3/16 tsp of KH2PO4 is probably more important than the K2SO4 if you are dosing KNO3 3x a week already (plenty of K if you dose dry KNO3 and KH2PO4).


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

I agree with 2wheelsx2, it's not going to be a potassium problem with all that spotting. It's either going to be a CO2 or NO3/PO4 balance issue. 

It is unlikely that your NO3 is 0 since you've been dosing several days a week. Chiumanfu is right that you need to double check your testing method.

It's not a GH or KH problem either since those levels are very decent. 

With my own tanks I've tried to keep things simple - it's already a decent amount of work trimming plants, cleaning filters, cleaning glass, etc. I just use Seachem's Equilibrium and dose according to their instructions to get the GH I'm looking for. Dosing Equilibrium gets you the necessary calcium, magnesium, and potassium you'll need.


How old is your tank?


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Reckon said:


> With my own tanks I've tried to keep things simple - it's already a decent amount of work trimming plants, cleaning filters, cleaning glass, etc. I just use Seachem's Equilibrium and dose according to their instructions to get the GH I'm looking for. Dosing Equilibrium gets you the necessary calcium, magnesium, and potassium you'll need.


100% agreement on this point. Are there cheaper ways of doing it? Yep, way cheaper, but only when counting by percentage spent and not absolute dollars and cents. Equilibrium is a one stop shop and no algae. I've tried concocting my own (a bit of work to get all the ingredients to be homogeneous), or buying cheaper GH boosters (these are the ones which causes loads of algae under identical tank conditions for some reason). For a 75 gallon tank, a little Equilibrium goes a long way. For fish only tanks other methods might make more sense, but for planted tanks I think Equilibrium is the only way to go. Just follow the instructions and it'll do its job. Dissolves quick and easy too.


----------



## Nobody1 (Dec 9, 2014)

2wheelsx2 said:


> I guess it's this one? Aqualife & Plant Full Spectrum Performance LED Strip Light | A3982 | Lighting | Fluval
> 
> Looks like it will perform ok but the spread might be a bit narrow for a 75 gallon. Certainly looks ok based on the pics but they can be a bit deceptive.
> 
> I think things will improve now that you will start following the EI specs. The 3/16 tsp of KH2PO4 is probably more important than the K2SO4 if you are dosing KNO3 3x a week already (plenty of K if you dose dry KNO3 and KH2PO4).


Thats the light.

I bought the wrong jobes plant sticks which had high P. Then had an algae bloom. Thats why I stopped P for a while. Now the lack of P is obvious on the plants.

I was doing the tests wrong as I said but now N is 20. Should I keep it there or go down to 10.


----------



## Nobody1 (Dec 9, 2014)

Reckon said:


> I agree with 2wheelsx2, it's not going to be a potassium problem with all that spotting. It's either going to be a CO2 or NO3/PO4 balance issue.
> 
> It is unlikely that your NO3 is 0 since you've been dosing several days a week. Chiumanfu is right that you need to double check your testing method.
> 
> ...


I started it last November. I was doing all of the tests wrong. I described it earlier.

No kidding its a lot of work. Far more than I'm used to. In another province I had a 75 and all I had to do was change 20% water, add co2, Iron now and again and then take the lawnmower and weed whacker out to trim the plants. Loved that water.

I will look into Equilibrium. The co2 is at 3 bps.


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

I wouldnt use the jobes spikes. It may seem cheaper but the outcome is never good. Buy the proper ones from Seachem. J&L sells them cheap enough. Im following a similiar EI dosing schedule as posted on here. I havent had any issues. Also a Crosso Aka Beard algae eater always helps keep Algae in check


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Instead of using Jobe's just get these: Osmocote plus tabs

I pack my own or else I would just buy those. They work much better and won't cause all kinds of algae issues like the Jobes.


----------



## Nobody1 (Dec 9, 2014)

How do you pack your own osmocote?


----------



## Chiumanfu (Oct 30, 2014)

Search Youtube for "DIY Osmocote Root Tabs". I do this as well and it works just as good as the Seachem ones at a fraction of the price.






Dawna sells them in the classifieds for a really good price as well.


----------

